# Can You Mine Gold From Old Motherboards?



## jimdoc (Aug 5, 2010)

This was posted on coinflation.com today;
http://www.tomshardware.com/picturestory/550-gold-motherboard-chemistry.html

A lot of work for a little gold BB.

Jim


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 5, 2010)

I found the comments to be very entertaining, the article wasn't bad either.

It's amazing how far the processes used here on the forum have made it into the fabric of the internet.

Steve


----------

